# Something to laugh about...



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

My Buzzy always shed a lot, but I swear right before he died he must have exploded a huge fur bomb - it is all over our house. I mean it was always in a lot of places but now I am finding it in places I never found it before. And it will just one hair here and one hair there. As if his fur exploded in a "don't you ever forget me" bomb. 

Well I can never forget him anyway but I am kind of looking forward to seeing how long it takes before I stop finding his fur.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

there is a couple in our neighborhood that told me "after an entire year we still found clumps of hair in odd places".


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Ahh, he left you memories in his special way. Rangers_Mom, I am sorry I called your dog the wrong name yesterday.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Debanneball said:


> Ahh, he left you memories in his special way. Rangers_Mom, I am sorry I called your dog the wrong name yesterday.


Thank you. And please don't worry about naming my other dog in your post. It is certainly no problem and I am sorry I even mentioned it.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss.

Sabi has been gone over a year. I still find the odd tuft of her fur in some odd spot. Maybe it means I don't clean enough?


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am also sorry for your loss of Buzz. I bet the hair is going to be like Easter grass and Christmas tree needles, finding it for months after we thought it was gone. Take care.


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

Rangers_mom said:


> My Buzzy always shed a lot, but I swear right before he died he must have exploded a huge fur bomb - it is all over our house. I mean it was always in a lot of places but now I am finding it in places I never found it before. And it will just one hair here and one hair there. As if his fur exploded in a "don't you ever forget me" bomb.
> 
> Well I can never forget him anyway but I am kind of looking forward to seeing how long it takes before I stop finding his fur.


When Blue died I was uncovering ancient fur artifacts for a good year.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

I know I will be finding fur for a long time to come and I am sure it will put a smerk on my face each time I do.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Bridget said:


> I am also sorry for your loss of Buzz. I bet the hair is going to be like Easter grass and Christmas tree needles, finding it for months after we thought it was gone. Take care.


I am Jewish so no experience with easter grass or Christmas tree needles but I will take your word for it ?. I suppose the closest thing for us would be crumbs from Matzo but i sure hope those don't take a year to find.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Ahhh, fur...the gift that keeps on giving

Rangers_Mom...silver linings, happy you found your way at this time.

Peace to you little Buzz


----------

